# From West to East - Suite for Orchestra



## Victor

I've composed the first 3 movements of a new 4 movement orchestral work called "From West to East". The music was inspired by a trip last year across southern USA from California to Georgia. I'd be grateful for comments and suggestions. The scores for the 3 movements, and listening options, are at:-

1. "California" http://BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails.aspx?TuneCode=GomersallWestEastCalifornia

2. "The South-West" http://BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails.aspx?TuneCode=GomersallWestEastArizona

3. New Orleans http://BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails.aspx?TuneCode=GomersallWestEastNewOrleans

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Doesn't look like your software allows people on a Mac to listen


----------



## Victor

*MP3 file - Mac problem*

Dear Delicious Manager,
I'm sorry my software didn't work for you on your Mac. I only have Windows computers, so I cannot test my web pages on a Mac, and I only possess Windows web programming ability.

However, I have changed the page to include a file download button for MP3 files, where such are available. I hope this will work on the Mac, where the media player control did not.

So I hope you will now be able to download and then listen to the MP3 file of my composition for orchestra "West to East".

Kind regards,

Victor


----------



## Victor

*Savannah - new movement of orchestral suite.*

I have just completed the 4th movement of my orchestral suite "*From West to East*". It has the sub-title "Savannah" An MP3 file is available to download or for direct listening at my website 
BestClassicalTunes.com/TuneDetails.aspx?TuneCode=GomersallWestEastSavannahThe full orchestral score in Sibelius Scorch format is also on that web page, and also on 
http://www.sibeliusmusic.com/index.php?sm=home.score&scoreID=171028
I'd be very happy if folks could listen and give me some feedback. I am unashamedly attempting to write tuneful, listenable and harmonious music in the romantic tradition, so this is not for "modernists"!

Happy listening!


----------



## Victor

I was thrilled when the 2nd movement "South-West" of my 'West to East' orchestral suite was rehearsed by the Unley Symphony Orchestra, and recorded by them at a "workshop session" in Adelaide on 25th September 2012. They only had 2 rehearsals so it is not up to concert standard, but it was fantastic to be able to hear my composition played by live musicians. Previously, I could only listen to synthetic versions created using 'Sibelius Sounds'. You can listen to it here. I am grateful to their conductor, Peter Webb, and recording Engineer, Chris Benstead.

I would love to have feedback from from people who have listened to it.

Regards,
Victor Gomersall


----------



## Victor

*Addendum - Browser compatibility.*

I forgot to mention that my website, in which the recording of 2nd movement of 'West to East' is located, has been thoroughly updated to be compatible with IE9, Apple Safari, Google Chrome, and Firefox. The audio player should work on these. Also the score is now displayed as a PDF file, so it can be viewed and printed from any browser. Previously I used Sibelius Scorch, which required users to install a plug-in.

Regards,
Victor


----------



## Victor

The 2nd movement of my orchestral composition "West to East" is now on You Tube. If any one listens to this, please send me some feedback! Thanks to everyone.

Regards, Victor


----------

